# Television Series/Adveritsiment Quotation Game



## DemonDragonJ (Nov 26, 2008)

Since there is a thread for quoting lines from movies, I shall start one for television series and advertisements, because I have a great number of lines from such media.

I shall start with one that I believe to be somewhat obscure:

"We are going to be saved by a giant _disco ball?!"_


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Nov 27, 2008)

Is anyone interested in this game? I has been several hours and no one has responded. If you wish, I can give another quotation and hope that that one is easier.


----------



## Catterix (Nov 27, 2008)

Well it seems a few people are interested, but I bet many have no clue as to what that quote it from. I don't recognise it whatsoever. Sorry lol I would like to play otherwise


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Nov 28, 2008)

Catterix said:


> Well it seems a few people are interested, but I bet many have no clue as to what that quote it from. I don't recognise it whatsoever. Sorry lol I would like to play otherwise



With that being said, I shall post a different quotation and hope that someone recognizes it. I shall not reveal from where my first quote originated, with the hope that someone here recognizes it.

My new quote is this:

Character 1: "Grover Cleveland sucks WHAT?!"

Character 2: "Leave that there, lest we forget."


----------



## fleenster (Jan 29, 2009)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Because no user here has attempted to guess the sources of quotes that I have posted, I shall inform everyone of their origins.
> 
> The first was from an animated television series known as _,_ a show that was a part of the "anthropomorphic superhero" sub-genre that was popularized by _Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles,_ and an excellent series, in my opinion.
> 
> ...


I found this forum because I was searching for a reference to this particular TV commercial. I remember waiting for it to come on because it made me laugh so hard. The actress who says "A pigsty!" and "Noise!" cracked me up. She got a lot of humor mileage out of only six words.
I am not a gamer and have never (yes, never) played a video game, but the ad was for a game or system that was popular at the time. I'm not sure of the name but it COULD have been for Xbox, but maybe not. I would be SO appreciative if you know where I could find an actual video of that commercial so I can play it over and over. Sorry for intruding on your forum for my selfish motives, but thanks for helping me to get one step closer to finding the commercial.


----------



## Shintiko (Jan 29, 2009)

fleenster said:


> I found this forum because I was searching for a reference to this particular TV commercial. I remember waiting for it to come on because it made me laugh so hard. The actress who says "A pigsty!" and "Noise!" cracked me up. She got a lot of humor mileage out of only six words.
> I am not a gamer and have never (yes, never) played a video game, but the ad was for a game or system that was popular at the time. I'm not sure of the name but it COULD have been for Xbox, but maybe not. I would be SO appreciative if you know where I could find an actual video of that commercial so I can play it over and over. Sorry for intruding on your forum for my selfish motives, but thanks for helping me to get one step closer to finding the commercial.



How does one never play a video game?  You're crazy man.  Also I have no idea about the quote but if I see any I recognize I'll be sure to answer.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Feb 14, 2009)

This thread has been inactive for quite some time, so I shall revive it.

The advertisement that I quoted above was for the Hi-C juice drink in a metal can, from the 1990's. The full line from the advertisement, which I edited above to avoid giving away the product that was being advertised, was, "Some day, you will be an adult, so drink Hi-C in a can, before it is too late."

Thus, since no one has yet correctly guessed the source of quotation of mine, I shall again quote a line from a television series.

Character #1: "I call shotgun."

Character #2: "I call nine millimeter."

This one is very recent, so its source might be easier to guess.


----------

